# Kareem offers to pass on his Sky Hook to Yao



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

Abdul-Jabbar says Yao sky hook away from great 

What do you think? Kareem has offered to pass on one of the best scoring moves in NBA history. Shouldn't Yao be booking the next flight to LA to be tutored a week or so by one of the all-time great Cs? The Olympics would be a great setting to test it out under real game competition.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

But to implement the sky hook, Yao needs to work on his low post positioning. He needs to get as close to the basket as possible then demand the ball. That requires alot of mental and physical toughness. That's the biggest knock on Yao right now -- lack of toughness in the post. Positioning should be the #1 priority this offseason.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yah positioning and toughness are 2 big things Yao has to work on, but if he improves on that and learns Kareem's sky-hook, we might have ourselves a future hall-of-fame!


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Dear Yao,


Do it.


Weird that a former Laker Great is willing to give such a potent weapon to a guy who gives the laker's so much trouble.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> Dear Yao,
> 
> 
> ...


Guess he's a bigger Yao fan than a Laker fan :angel:


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Oh my lord....a 7'5 Center utilizing the Sky Hook? Can you say "unblockable"? 

Of course he'd also have to work on his positioning, etc...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Bump

Look what I dug out from the same time last year?? Kareem's been talking about this for over a year now!!


----------



## maxrider (May 9, 2005)

Kareem is trying to land a coaching job, which he is not capable of. I heard he is not a good coach.


----------



## ABC (Nov 4, 2002)

Nice Bolo Yeung avatar Yaomania :rawk:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> Bump
> 
> Look what I dug out from the same time last year?? Kareem's been talking about this for over a year now!!


oh,thanks,man,i just remembered i read somewhere Kareem expressed his interest in passing his skyhook to Yao before but couldn't find the article. :clap: 

Sounds like Kareem was practically asking for the job.So it won't hurt to try to contact him since he said he hadn't received any invitations yet.


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

well what the hell is the problem then? take the damn offer.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

The problem is: Kareem has being asking for a NBA jobs like forever and never got one. I heard he has some personality issue with many people. But he has to pass that skyhook to someone, anyone, preferably Yao.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Can Hakeem coach? He has plenty of great moves he can teach Yao, and I'd love to see him somewhat back on the court.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> Can Hakeem coach? He has plenty of great moves he can teach Yao, and I'd love to see him somewhat back on the court.


he doesnt want anything to do with basketball now


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> he doesnt want anything to do with basketball now












so what was he doing there? :angel:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

he said hakeem, not kareem. easy to misread


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> he said hakeem, not kareem. easy to misread


oh,my bad


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Pasha The Great said:


> Can Hakeem coach? He has plenty of great moves he can teach Yao, and I'd love to see him somewhat back on the court.


What is up w/ Hakeem nowadays? Last I heard from him was regarding the African charity incident....

To make things more confusing btw Kareem and Hakeem, Kareem's movie character name in Game of Death was "Hakim" :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> What is up w/ Hakeem nowadays? Last I heard from him was regarding the African charity incident....
> 
> To make things more confusing btw Kareem and Hakeem, Kareem's movie character name in Game of Death was "Hakim" :biggrin:


ya hakeem is focusing on muslim stuff and said he wont go back to focusing on bball. makes me a little sad


----------

